# Entry Level Colnago Buying (collecting?)



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi folks

I'm wondering if any one here has any hints for someone wanting to own a "nice" used Colnago frameset at a kinda entry-level price point. So I'm looking at a frameset comfortably under 1K but willing to go 4, 5, 6 or so hundred bucks depending on the "value" of the bike (I'm thinking Ebay). Any pointers/recommendations for bikes I should look at in this price range? It seems the "Dream" is a good bike - is this a reasonable expectation with this budget? Is there a good website for this kinda thing? I'm not sure if I'm asking the right questions. Steel is fine, so is aluminum. I plan to build it up and ride it occasionally. I do think I prefer something a little less old, so kinda mid-80s onwards. I'm also looking at new, near/new bikes.

I got the idea of buying a Colnago cause someone locally is selling a Colnago Rapid for way too much money, but I checked it out and I liked it a lot. But since checking out the bike and investigating a bit on Ebay, I've realized there is more to buying a Colnago than just finding one in my size and buying the first one that fits my budget. I'd like it to retain resale value, and ideally, be "worth" the amount I'm paying. I appreciate that two different Colnagos aren't necessarily the same, even if they are being sold for the same price.

So any hints on buying a "single" Colnago to add to my small stable of bikes (currently have a Cinelli Xperience and Schwinn Fastback), please share. Advice can range from "try to get this bike" to, "look for bikes with such-and-such characteristics", or whatever you can share.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

1k for frame only ? Or full bike?

For around 1K you can get a Master or a C40 frame used, I have sold some around that price.

Skip the Dream, it's good aluminium and beautiful but the really good Colnagos are the lugged steel and carbon ones.

What size are you looking for?


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

Salsa_Lover said:


> 1k for frame only ? Or full bike?
> 
> For around 1K you can get a Master or a C40 frame used, I have sold some around that price.
> 
> ...


Frame only is fine, or entire thing for around 1K. If frame only, it'll have to be a couple hundred less than that, like in the 4,5,6 hundred range.

Size... I meant to ask that. I've read around and it seems Colnagos are supposed to fit small? That's good cause I tend to like my bikes smaller than what is recommended. For instance, Giant bikes size S for 5'3 to 5'6, and M for 5'6 to 5'9. I'm 5'6, and I've tried both and I definitely don't like the M. My current two bikes are smalls.

So for Colnago, what am I looking at? 48/49 cm?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

5'6" is 168cm right? 

I'd say a 51 or 52 traditional would be right for you, that is more or less a 48 sloping 

I sold a 52cm C40 frame for ~1K not long ago










The user Maverick rides that size, contact him, he could probably help you to find the right size for you, search for his threads in the Colnago Forum


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

Seems to me your looking and comparing compact or sloping geometry. Most Colnago's are traditional. At 5'6 I would think more along a size 52/53 or 48/49 sloping, but I'm no fit expert.

CT2's are now a grand or less. Master lights are less than that. Even the C50 is getting close to a grand for frames. I'm looking for a 56/57 myself.


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

Salsa_Lover said:


> 5'6" is 168cm right?
> 
> I'd say a 51 or 52 traditional would be right for you, that is more or less a 48 sloping


Thanks for the help. Although this is what I mean. I've ridden traditional 52 and I don't like it. I find the top bar too high still for some reason. I'd probably opt for 50 traditional if I had the choice.


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

Would any of you guys have qualms about buying these bikes off ebay given they are made of CF?


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

Let me add. I'm listed at 5'6 and when others measure me (like nurses), they measure 168, but when I measure myself, I measure 166. I think I'm 166.


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

armstrong said:


> Thanks for the help. Although this is what I mean. I've ridden traditional 52 and I don't like it. I find the top bar too high still for some reason. I'd probably opt for 50 traditional if I had the choice.


Having the top tube high isn't the end all on fit. Maybe you have short legs and long torso for your size. I think you'll have a hard time finding a sloping Colnago in your price range. Most of them are newer.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

check out these threads

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/colnago/my-first-colnago-c50-pr38-242761.html
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/colnago/yet-another-c50-277232.html


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

Salsa_Lover said:


> check out these threads
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/colnago/my-first-colnago-c50-pr38-242761.html
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/colnago/yet-another-c50-277232.html


I like the pr38 better. If I buy a Colnago it's going to be colorful. Anyone looking to get rid of a 56/57, let me know


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

Just a question regarding Colnago paint jobs. 

Colnago used to have artisans hand paint their bikes until some year when they were all let go and since then, Colnagos get "regular" paint jobs. 

Correct? Anyone know what year that was? Was this change absolute? i.e. ALL bikes before that time were hand painted and afterwards, NO MORE bikes were hand painted?


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

@armstrong, 

Since your preference is for a smaller frameset, my advice is to go for a size 51 or 50 (Colnago sizing that is). 
Color code aside, most importantly is to get something that fits you. Note that the main reason I sold the PR38 and opt for the STSL was due to the minute difference of 4mm. 

Cheers


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

So just curious. Does the "S" in this 48S denote it is sloping?
Colnago C50 Frame and Front Fork 　size 48S PCCS 45 5 OS 520 Carbon Road Bike | eBay


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

Yes it is. 
size 48s is equivalent to size 52 traditional.


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

Is there a chart anywhere that shows Colnago's Trad vs. Compact sizing conversions?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

OK - so I've found a more reasonably priced Colnago than the 2nd-hand one I was looking at.

For about $400, I can get a brand new Colnago Primavera frameset (frame and fork). Not sure what year. What are your thoughts on this? Looking around on Google, this frameset was apparently available on Wiggle for 280 British Pounds back in ~2010, and at that price it was considered a steal. So for roughly the same amount of cash now, I can get the same bike.

Another option I've considered is waiting around to get a used C40 at a reasonable cost (I'd be willing to go up to $800 for that). But given I don't know many other cyclists, I'd be buying through Kijiji/Ebay, where bikes are usually overpriced. So I'm not sure when/if that plan would actually materialize. I currently have an aluminum bike (Cinelli), so I wouldn't mind getting a bike with a different frame material, but I think I'll have to build up some type of Colnago with 6800 in order to get this "bug" out of me. I'm reasonably sure my thirst for a Colnago would be satisfied with a built-up Primavera, but I guess that depends if I saw some other carbon Colnago offered up at a real good deal down the road. That said, at $400, I could probably get most of my money back on the secondary market should I decide to sell it. Anyways - just wondering of anyone's thoughts on this.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

First of all, if your purpose of buying a Colnago is for collection, it's better off 'investing' in at minimum a Colnago C40 at above framesets, or Italian made Colnago at the very least (eg Dream)

Do not even rule out steel Colnago models (eg Master, Techno) as they have pretty good ride quality. 

If your objective is simply to ride a Colnago frameset irregardless of the model, you will not truly understand nor appreciate a Colnago. 

Cheers


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Primavera is the entry level model built in Taiwan under Colnago license

It had shaped tubes "a la Colnago" and would be nowadays equivalent of a Dream only not built in Italy with airplane grade Aluminium like the Dream.

If you want to "collect" but your budget is so limited I would advise one of 2 options

1. Save money until you have a budget of at least $1500 then look again at the market

2. Go for a late 80's early 90's Super they tend to sell at lower prices but are still beautiful good quality steels


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Salsa_Lover said:


> 1k for frame only ? Or full bike?
> 
> For around 1K you can get a Master or a C40 frame used, I have sold some around that price.
> 
> ...


Agree, c-40 or master.
the master could be the safer choice as used carbon can be risky. both are considered classics. other than master, c-40, c-50 or c-59 there are no colnagos worth owning.


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

Trek_5200 said:


> Agree, c-40 or master.
> the master could be the safer choice as used carbon can be risky. both are considered classics. other than master, c-40, c-50 or c-59 there are no colnagos worth owning.


How does the Master compare to the Supercorsa?

Edit: Actually - nevermind this question. I see it's addressed a lot on Google.


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

Can anyone tell me the difference between the Master and the Master X Light?


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Primavera is the entry level model built in Taiwan under Colnago license
> 
> It had shaped tubes "a la Colnago" and would be nowadays equivalent of a Dream only not built in Italy with airplane grade Aluminium like the Dream.
> 
> ...


If the goal is collecting. I would think you avoid made in Taiwan Colnagos and focus on their made in Italy products


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

Are all Colnagos Italian threaded?


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

Can anyone identify what this frame is? Dream Lux?
*
  
*


----------



## chaulk61 (Jan 20, 2009)

armstrong said:


> Are all Colnagos Italian threaded?


No - My Primavera and CX-1 (both 2008) are British.


----------

